# Orlando Summer League Event



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

The Orlando Summer League will take play from July 6-10.

So far the Magics roster looks to include Ryan Anderson, Levance Fields, Richard Hendrix, Russell Robinson, Darian Townes, & Milovan Rakovic.

Other teams participating will be Boston, Indiana, Philadelphia/New Jersey, Oklahoma City, and Utah.

To see complete rosters check here.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Magic's Official Roster:

No. Name Pos. Ht. Wt. Last Team/College
6 Maurice Ager G 6-2 220 New Jersey Nets/Michigan State
41 Lance Allred C 6-11 260 NBDL Idaho Stampede/Weber State
33 Ryan Anderson F 6-10 240 New Jersey Nets/California
3 Brian Chase G 5-10 170 Dynamo Moscow/Virginia Tech
21 Ronald Dupree F 6-7 209 NBDL Utah Flash/Louisiana State
10 Courtney Fells G 6-6 210 North Carolina State
2 Levance Fields G 5-10 190 Pittsburgh
23 C.J. Giles F 6-11 240 Smart Gilas Pilipinas (Philippines)/Oregon
35 Richard Hendrix F 6-9 255 NBDL Dakota Wizards/Alabama
16 Steven Milosevic C 7-0 260 Koeln 99ers (Germany)
1 Jeremy Pargo G 6-2 220 Gonzaga
22 Kasib Powell F 6-7 215 NBDL Sioux Falls Skyforce/Texas Tech
19 Milovan Rakovic F 6-10 280 Spartak Saint Petersburg (Russia)
32 Jeremy Richardson F 6-7 195 Orlando Magic/Delta State
24 Russell Robinson G 6-1 190 NBDL Reno Bighorns/Kansas
5 Darian Townes F 6-10 250 NBDL Erie BayHawks/Arkansas


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That's a pretty disappointing least IMO. Josh Heytvelt went undrafted and the Magic could use some athletic bigs. He should have gotten an invite. Then again maybe Hendrix has a shot. Other need for the Magic is at point guard, but I doubt Fields and Robinson will solve that need.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Im excited about Pargo to be honest. I think he will make the team as the 3rd PG. Obviously, Anderson will make the team & probably Rakovic as well. Outside of these 3, I dont really know enough about anybody else to be excited about them.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I follow David Thorpe's tweets, the guy does the NBA rookie rankings on ESPN and he seems like a pretty knowledgeable guy. He says Anderson was the best player on the floor today.

This guy is going to surprise people this season, not just because of summer league, just cause he's so underrated right now.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Really impressed by Ryan Anderson. If the Magic don't land a Power Forward I can see him netting around 20 minutes a game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The 3QC guys believe Anderson is a better offensive player than Lee. I tend to agree.

Richard Hendrix should make the team, especially if he keeps up the Jason Maxiell impressions.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

How many minutes do you guys think Ryan Anderson is actually going to get? I think his low post scoring ability could net him some minutes at some point this season, that's something the Magic could really take advantage of.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Probably 10-15 mins


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah the addition of Bass and the retention of Gortat doesn't really bode well for his minutes situation. Even if they trade Gortat before the deadline or during next offseason is Anderson even capable of logging time at the C position? I know he's a tall sum *****, but I don't think he has the skills for the center position.


----------

